# (Q) Android Auto Wireless connection



## Chavist (Oct 6, 2019)

Has anyone figured out how to use Android Auto wirelessly in the VW Tiguan? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Chavist said:


> Has anyone figured out how to use Android Auto wirelessly in the VW Tiguan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Nope

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Chavist said:


> Has anyone figured out how to use Android Auto wirelessly in the VW Tiguan?


I'm pretty sure that the only way to do it would be to replace the entire head unit with an aftermarket one that supports wireless Android Auto. None of the currently available VW OEM infotainment systems have this capability.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Chavist said:


> Has anyone figured out how to use Android Auto wirelessly in the VW Tiguan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The head unit doesn’t support wireless Android Auto or CarPlay. You’d have to look into an aftermarket HU, but with how the MIB is tied into controlling and setting car functions that’s probably a non-starter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

NAR Tiguan multimedia is without WIFI. I try later replace BT module to BT/WIFI


----------



## Chavist (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks everyone so much

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

So far Bimmer, Mini and some select Audi’s are the only ones to offer a wireless CarPlay option from factory head units. 

I saw something on Amazon called Carlinkit but I believe you need an actual Android based head unit in addition to the Carlinkit dongle.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

zimmie2652 said:


> So far Bimmer, Mini and some select Audi’s are the only ones to offer a wireless CarPlay option from factory head units.
> 
> I saw something on Amazon called Carlinkit but I believe you need an actual Android based head unit in addition to the Carlinkit dongle.


There are also some workarounds available to get wireless AA working on some newer Mazda vehicles too. It was a bit involved each time I wanted to use it and it would occasionally lose connection, so it was not practical for every day use. But it is possible - this was a year or more ago, so perhaps there have been some improvements made.


----------

